

Ed Felten named FTC's Chief Technologist - kwm
http://ftc.gov/opa/2010/11/cted.shtm

======
three14
Here's his own post on Freedom to Tinker: [http://www.freedom-to-
tinker.com/blog/felten/dr-felten-goes-...](http://www.freedom-to-
tinker.com/blog/felten/dr-felten-goes-washington)

I still can't figure out what a Chief Technologist does beyond "advise".

~~~
irons
That sounds like more than enough to keep him busy.

------
absconditus
I know that this is rather cynical, but could the purpose of this appointment
be to subdue Felten? His advice could certainly be ignored for the most part
and his activities outside of the agency will receive less attention.

